# Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€



## TheMaster (30. September 2010)

*Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Hi,

wie schon im Titel steht suche ich ein Notebook für mein Studium. Preislich sollte es sich im bereich von 700€-900€ bewegen. Von der Leistung her sollte es in alle richtungen ausgeglichen sein. Wenn das eine oder andere etwas neuere Spiel auch darauf läuft wäre nicht falsch. Gibt es den irgend ein Testsieger der sich sehr gut bewährt hat? Naja ich lass mich mal überraschen und bin auf eure Vorschläge, Ratschläge und Tipps gespannt.


Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Das sind zu wenig Angaben   willst Du es oft mitnehmen, oder nur "fürs Studium", da Du in er Studentenbude wenig PLatz hast und es auch mal auf "Heimatfahrt" mitnehmen willst? Muss der Akku gut sein?

Gundsätzlich bekommst Du für das Geld viele 15,6-Zöller für das Budget mit einem core i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD und einer AMD 5650 oder einer nvidia 330m, die reicht für aktuelle Spiele auf low bis mittel, aktuell noch eher auf mittel, die 330m ist etwas langsamer als die 5650.

Empfehlenswerte Firmen sind dabei zB Samsung, Sony, HP, Toshiba, Lenovo, Acer... die sind alle ähnlich gut/schlecht, so richtige Ausreißer gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Was sagst dazu? 

Notebooks ASUS X5MJF-SX095V *WIRELESS DISPLAY*

Hat sogar eine recht Leistungsstarke Graka dabei für den Preis. Find das Angebot ganz io  

Lediglich die Auflösung ist vllt nicht die beste.


----------



## TheMaster (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

also der akku sollte schon mindestens 2-3stunden fürs surfen im internet langen und für ein paar office arbeiten. Zugfahrt wäre knapp über 1std, ob ich mir dort ein Zimmer suche oder jeden tag hin und her fahre bin ich noch am überlegen. Aber ich gehe mal vom hin und her Pendeln aus.

Zur zeit bin ich stark am überlegen mir dieses Notebook zu holen ASUS X64JQ-JX015V (90NY9Y424N2223VL13KY) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Macht einen recht edlen eindruck leistung wäre auch gut, aber sind schon 16" muss noch überlegen ob mir das nicht zu groß ist. Oder würdet ihr mir eher einen core i5 empfehlen?

Bis 1000€ wäre ich noch bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

ne Schwierige Frage. 

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich auch ein I7 nehmen. 

2-3h Akku sollte bei jedem Notebook drin sein (wenns kein High-End 480m SLI notebook ist xD).

Der I5 ist ja nur ein Dualcore mit HT


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Wie wärs mit MacBook ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Ohja, da sind 900€ knapp bemessen, da muss er das doppelte für nichtmal die gleiche Leistung hinlegen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Er kann sich auch ein MacBook für 1000€ als Student kaufen. Surfen, Office und lange Akkulaufzeit sind drin, was eigentlich einen Studenten am meisten interessieren soll


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Wozu wenn er was besseres für die weniger Geld bekommt? 

Und 1000€ fürn Macbook, da muss er aber ne alte Gen nehmen *pfui*


----------



## Alex555 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

willst du zum Studium wirklich ein 15,6 Zoll Notebook mit dir herumschleppen ?? Ich glaube das wird dir auf Dauer zu blöd. Ich würde dir ein 11,6Zoll Gaming Netbook empfehlen. Das Alienware M11x . Wurde schon von PCGH getestet. Hat ne GT 335M drinne, und nen I5 520 UM . Das hat gute performance und ist auch klein. Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen 
Durch PCGH code kriegste 8% Rabatt. Wenn du das telefonisch machst bin ich mir sicher dass du den Preis auf 900 € drücken kannst. einfach den Code nennen und den Rest handeln. Test Alienware M11x: Spieler-Subnotebook mit Core i5 und Geforce GT 335M -

Da hast du auch schon 1 Jahr VOS dabei, d.h. : Der Techniker kommt zu dir nach Hause wenn bei deinem Notebook Probleme sein sollten, musst also nicht lange auf Pick up und Return warten.


----------



## Ahab (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Wie wärs denn damit? 

Notebooks - Notebooks ACER: Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-434G64N


----------



## TheMaster (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Ne das Alienware ist leider nichts für mich. Alienware ist zwar eine Top marke aber ich finde den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt. Das Acer ist Ok aber da gefällt mir doch das Asus besser und 15,75" sollten kein Problem sein^^.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Ok, wenn kein MacBook in Frage kommt, wie wärs dann mit Sony Vaio S Serie ?


----------



## midnight (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Also ich habe ein 13er Macbook Pro, das wiegt zwei Kilo und ist schon relativ schwer wie ich finde.
Ich weiß ja nicht was du so in der Uni/FH vorhast, aber zocken ist spätestens in den späteren Semestern nicht mehr drin. Wenns was mobiles sein soll ein Acer TimelineX 13, wenns dann noch etwas mehr kosten darf ein Macbook Pro. Zum Arbeiten völlig ausreichend, der Akku hält lang und gut ist.


----------



## philipps (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Hallo,
ich stand von 3 Wochen vor der gleichen Frage. Und da ich Maschienbau studier brauchte ich auch noch ein Book, das Leistung hat. Zumal Cad auf meinem alten Desktop nicht mehr lief.

Nach langer Suche habe ich mir nun das 
Acer Aspire 4820TG-5454G64MNks geholt.

Das hat echt ausreichen Leistung und durch die 2 Grakas auch eine lange Akkulaufzeit von ca. 4 Stunden bei regem WLAN betreib.

Vom Gewicht her gehts echt grad noch so, das Netzteil hatte ich aber noch nie dabei. Hat aber 900 Öcken gekostet.

Gruß


----------



## TheMaster (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

jo Maschinenbau werde ich auch studieren.


----------



## Pagz (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

Warum postest du 4 mal den gleichen Mist in 4 Verschiedenen Threads?
Das iPad kann man wohl schlecht als leistungstarkes Notebook bezeichnen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

iPad braucht kein Mensch. Ich kenne nur einen, der einen iPad gekauft hat und sich in seinen Opel Astra eingebaut, als Bordcomputer 

2 GraKas ist eine Lösung oder Mac wegen der Akkulaufzeit. Ich persönlich bin Sony Vaio Fan, von daher würde ich die S Serie in Betracht ziehen


----------



## Artas (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche ein Leistungstarkes Notebook zum studieren Preis 700€-900€*

das hier ist nicht schlecht:
Notebooks LENOVO Y560 *FREEDOS-GAMEREDITION 2.0*

Hat allerdings Hochglanzoberfläche die schön spiegelt und man jeden Fingerabdruck sieht.
Aber sonst geile Leistung.


----------

